# to pass out



## gangsta

Lol ok - I'm going to get a bad name for asking this question but here goes:
If somebody drinks a lot of alcohol, sometimes he/she "passes out." This basically means 'to loose consciousness.' Note that this term does not have to be associated exclusively with alcohol.
Anyway, so how could I say "last night I drank so much and passed out eventually"?
Thanks again, and sorry for such a lame question!


----------



## Henryk

gangsta said:


> Lol ok - I'm going to get a bad name for asking this question but here goes:
> If somebody drinks a lot of alcohol, sometimes he/she "passes out." This basically means 'to loose consciousness.' Note that this term does not have to be associated exclusively with alcohol.
> Anyway, so how could I say "last night I drank so much and passed out eventually"?
> Thanks again, and sorry for such a lame question!



Letzte Nacht habe ich so ("so" betont, sonst klingt's merkwürdig) viel getrunken und verlor anschließend mein Bewusstsein.


----------



## cyanista

So würdest es aber den Freunden nicht erzählen, oder, Henryk???

Gibt es nichts Umgangssprachlicheres, so etwas wie "einen Filmriss"?  (Das ist wohl ähnlich, aber nicht genau das Gleiche).


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Anyway, so how could I say "last night I drank so much and passed out eventually"?


 
Ich würde sagen:

"Letzte Nacht habe ich so viel getrunken und bin irgendwann einmal umgekippt."

("umkippen" is very colloquial, Henryk's "Bewusstsein verlieren" is more formal)


----------



## jester.

gangsta said:


> Lol ok - I'm going to get a bad name for asking this question but here goes:



The only thing you're getting a bad name for is writing "lol".
And by the way, "loose" is an adjective, the verb is "lose".


----------



## starrynightrhone

cyanista said:


> Gibt es nichts Umgangssprachlicheres, so etwas wie "einen Filmriss"?  (Das ist wohl ähnlich, aber nicht genau das Gleiche).


 
"Filmriss" finde ich auch gut (trinken bis zum Umfallen, bis zum totalen Blackout, bis man total weg ist)

Verwendet man "pass out" eigentlich immer im Sinne von "ohnmächtig werden" oder kann es auch einfach _nur_ "trinken bis man sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann" heißen? Die Ausdrücke aus dem obigen Absatz gehen nämlich eher in diese Richtung.

Lustig ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass in Österreich gerade eine mediale Diskussion übers "Komasaufen" läuft (ich glaube, das wird das heurige Wort des Jahres).


----------



## jester.

starrynightrhone said:


> "Filmriss" finde ich auch gut (trinken bis zum Umfallen, bis zum totalen Blackout, bis man total weg ist)



Man muss aber, um einen Filmriss (verstehe ich als Gedächtnislücke) zu haben, nicht unbedingt das Bewusstsein verlieren (=to pass out).


----------



## starrynightrhone

jester. said:


> Man muss aber, um einen Filmriss (verstehe ich als Gedächtnislücke) zu haben, nicht unbedingt das Bewusstsein verlieren (=to pass out).


 
Genau das habe ich ja im darauffolgenden Absatz geschrieben.


----------



## Arrius

_To pass out_ heißt doch immer noch " _in Ohnmacht fallen_", nicht? Und zwar aus irgendeinem Grund, oder ist das jetzt veraltet? Nur im deutschen Sprachraum, habe ich die sogenannten Speibecken in den Kneipentoiletten zu sehen bekommen, (vomitoria?), aber das ist lange her. Daher erstaunt mich der Ausdruck _Komasaufe_n (nicht Komasuff?) gar nicht.


----------



## jester.

starrynightrhone said:


> Genau das habe ich ja im darauffolgenden Absatz geschrieben.



Stimmt, mein Fehler.


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

Umgangssprachlich sagt man in Wien u.a.:

"Ich bin (voll) weg gewesen!"
"Ich war weg!"

Das kann man auch sagen wenn man wegen großer Müdigkeit in einen tiefen Schlaf verfällt.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> _To pass out_ heißt doch immer noch " _in Ohnmacht fallen_", nicht?


 
Genau das war meine Frage Arrius. Rein hypothetisch: wenn meine Freunde mir erzählen würden, dass sie getrunken haben "until they passed out", dann verstehe ich es eher so, dass sie bis zur totalen Erschöpfung/Betrunkenheit getrunken haben, also eher in die Blackout/Filmriss Richtung (aber nicht bis zur Ohnmächtigkeit). Aber ich bin kein native speaker und deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob hier vielleicht ein Bedeutungswandel stattgefunden hat?



> Daher erstaunt mich der Ausdruck _Komasaufe_n (nicht Komasuff?) gar nicht.


 
"Komasaufen" bezieht sich auf Jugendliche die "saufen bis sie ins Koma fallen"- als Metapher. Der Ausdruck bezieht sich grundsätzlich auf das Trinkverhalten von Jugendlichen, dessen schlimmste Auswirkung eine Alkoholvergiftung mit Bewusstlosigkeit ist.


----------



## gangsta

jester. said:


> The only thing you're getting a bad name for is writing "lol".
> And by the way, "loose" is an adjective, the verb is "lose".



Umm... alles klar. Ich weiss das schon eigentlich, aber, naja, keine Ahnung, mir geht es heute echt nicht so wunderbar. Ich war den ganzen Tag extrem verkatert, und manche Leute zipfen mich ein bisschen an (hehe.. anzipfen habe ich heute gelernt.) Ich mache Fehler sowohl auf deutsch als auch auf englisch und franzoezisch und arabisch. Ja das war voll der bloede Fehler, entschuldigung.

Ich habe die Woerter nachgeschaut, die ihr mir geschrieben habt. Ich wuerde sagen, das beste von denen ist, meiner Meinung nach, Filmriss. Umgekippt... heisst das "fainted" auf Englisch (sowie z.B in diesem Zusammenhang: er ist wegen der Sommerhitze umgekippt)?
Das wuerde auch passen.

Nochmal, danke an euch. Ich habe voll viel von euch gelernt, auch wenn es manchmal um bloede Themen geht! Aber hey, Komasaufen ist eh das Thema des Jahres, also wie bloed koennte es sein?


----------



## jester.

gangsta said:


> Umgekippt... heisst das "fainted" auf Englisch (sowie z.B in diesem Zusammenhang: er ist wegen der Sommerhitze umgekippt)?
> Das wuerde auch passen.



Ja.

Du schreibst meines Erachtens übrigens sehr idiomatisch. Glückwunsch.


----------



## gangsta

Oh ja, ich habe vergessen etwas zu erwaehnen und zwar, "to pass out" ist mehr oder weniger "to blackout."
Also, man erinnert sich an nichts, und manchmal pennt man ein, und wenn er aufwacht, findet er sich irgendwoanders.


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Oh ja, ich habe vergessen etwas zu erwaehnen und zwar, "to pass out" ist mehr oder weniger "to blackout."
> Also, man erinnert sich an nichts, und manchmal pennt man ein, und wenn er aufwacht, findet er sich irgendwoanders.


 
Genau so habe ich es auch verstanden, danke 

Hat also umgansprachlich nicht wirklich etwas mit wirklicher Ohnmächtigkeit bzw. Bewusstlosigkeit zu tun.


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> "Filmriss" finde ich auch gut (trinken bis zum Umfallen, bis zum totalen Blackout, bis man total weg ist)
> 
> Verwendet man "pass out" eigentlich immer im Sinne von "ohnmächtig werden" oder kann es auch einfach _nur_ "trinken bis man sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann" heißen?


"trinken bis man sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann"="black- out" or "have a black-out". In such a condition many people are quite able to continue talking and moving, yet later they remember none of it.

"Pass out" means to "lose consciousness". You appear to be asleep, and we also say "out cold". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

gangsta said:


> Oh ja, ich habe vergessen etwas zu erwaehnen und zwar, "to pass out" ist mehr oder weniger "to blackout."
> Also, man erinnert sich an nichts, und manchmal pennt man ein, und wenn er aufwacht, findet er sich irgendwoanders.


"Pass out" is to lose consciouness. 

"Black out" may be used the same way, but there is (at best) ambiguity. And to "have a black-out" means to lose memory of what you have said and done!

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Im Russischen verwenden wir _sich ausschalten_. Was verwundet mir ist diese _in Ohnmacht fallen_, _Bewusstsein verlieren_.  Sagt man in Dutschland _ich betrank mich gestern biz ich Bewusstsein verlor_ wirklich?


----------



## Henryk

cyanista said:


> So würdest es aber den Freunden nicht erzählen, oder, Henryk???
> 
> Gibt es nichts Umgangssprachlicheres, so etwas wie "einen Filmriss"?  (Das ist wohl ähnlich, aber nicht genau das Gleiche).



"Filmriss" ist eigentlich immer die Ausrede bei Talkshows, wenn jemand fremdgegangen ist in der Zeit, an die er keine Erinnerung mehr hat. Ein Filmriss hat keineswegs etwas mit dem Verlieren des Bewusstseins zu tun, wie schon gesagt wurde.

"Komasaufen" passt hier nicht. Das benutzt man eher in den Medien für das Trinkgelage unter Jugendlichen, wenn wieder jemand zu viel getrunken hat.



> "Letzte Nacht habe ich so viel getrunken und bin irgendwann einmal umgekippt."


Ist man dann auch bewusstlos? In meinen Ohren klingt das so, dass man auf dem Bürgersteig balanciert ist mit viel Promille intus, Gleichgewicht nicht halten kann und hinfällt, darauf aber wieder aufsteht. Aber "weggetreten" könnte passen, in dem Kontext höre ich das oft. 



> So würdest es aber den Freunden nicht erzählen, oder, Henryk???


Mir ist so etwas noch nicht passiert.


----------



## starrynightrhone

gaer said:


> "Pass out" is to lose consciouness.
> 
> "Black out" may be used the same way, but there is (at best) ambiguity. And to "have a black-out" means to lose memory of what you have said and done!


 
Kann es sein, dass "pass out" unter Jugendlichen heutzutage anders verwendet wird? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es irgendwie lockerer verwendet wird. Ich lese es sehr häufig in verschiedenen Blogs u.ä. und es würde mich wundern, wenn all diese Menschen wirklich ständig bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit trinken würden. 

Also zumindest habe ich es bisher immer so wie in Gangsta's Beschreibung verstanden:



> Also, man erinnert sich an nichts, und manchmal pennt man ein, und wenn er aufwacht, findet er sich irgendwoanders.


 




dec-sev said:


> Im Russischen verwenden wir _sich ausschalten_. Was verwundet mir ist diese _in Ohnmacht fallen_, _Bewusstsein verlieren_. Sagt man in Dutschland _ich betrank mich gestern biz ich Bewusstsein verlor_ wirklich?


 
"ausschalten" verwenden wir in Deutsch nicht, Dec-Sev (soweit ich weiß)

"Ich betrank mich gestern bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit/ bis ich mein Bewusstsein verlor" hingegen schon, wenn es denn wirklich der Fall war. Ich kenne allerdings niemanden dem das je passiert ist.



Henryk said:


> Ein Filmriss hat keineswegs etwas mit dem Verlieren des Bewusstseins zu tun, wie schon gesagt wurde.


 
Stimmt. Allerdings mehr mit dem tatsächlichen Trinkverhalten von Jugendlichen heutzutage, nicht? 

Oder vielleicht liege auch ganz falsch, sonst wäre "Komasaufen" kein so gepushtes mediales Wort in Österreich 



Henryk said:


> Ist man dann auch bewusstlos? In meinen Ohren klingt das so, dass man auf dem Bürgersteig balanciert ist mit viel Promille intus, Gleichgewicht nicht halten kann und hinfällt, darauf aber wieder aufsteht. Aber "weggetreten" könnte passen, in dem Kontext höre ich das oft.


 
Nein, "umkippen" eher ist umgansprachlich für "trinken bis zum Umfallen bzw. bis man einschläft und sich danach an nichts mehr erinnern kann"

"wegtreten" ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag


----------



## starrynightrhone

Ich habe gerade eine kurze Blogsuche nach der Phrase "to pass out" durchgeführt und wollte euch ein paar Beispiele zeigen. In keinem der unteren Beispiele wird "pass out" wirklich im Sinne von Ohnmächtigkeit/Bewusstlosigkeit verwendet.

Hier sind sie: 




> 5:30AM: I crawl out of the tent to help start taking down our site.
> 
> 6:10AM: The committe members notice that most teams are already gone, so they move up the closing ceremony and last lap. We get some Relay for Life swag in recognition of how many Relay bucks we earned (Target's team earned the most). I get some swag for having sent the most emails (112) on a particular day.
> 
> 7:01AM: I lay down in my own bed and *pass out*.


 


> By about 11:30, I just looked at my special lady friend and said, “See ya.” It was time to *pass out*. I stumbled the 5 blocks back to the vehicle, sat in the front seat, and *passed out*. I have no idea how long I was there before the rest of the group showed. I rode home just like a puppy, with my head hanging out the window.


 


> We wandered around the neighborhood (I promise better descriptions) and had an adequate meal at a cafe before I *passed out* on the couch at 7. Therefore, I was up by 3am and forced myself to listen to tourism podcasts and not get out of bed until 6.


 


> That evening I stayed in and recovered. I was so tired at the end, I *passed out* whilst reading a book. It was a really fun weekend!


 


> The Ben Miller Band. It was a trio of three guys, one played drum set, washboard, vocals and trombone, one was lead singing playing harp and guitar, the other sang backups and played this bass that was one string, a bowed board and a metal washtub. It was the coolest sounding bass I've ever heard. He'd just rock back forth on the stick and change the pitches. C3 ended up playing till about 3 in the morning. Lizzie and I *passed out* a little before that. It wasn't quite as peaceful as you might have guessed a Peace Conspiracy Festival may be. _While trying to fall asleep_, the tent next to us had a wailing girl vomiting after a bad trip over and over again.


 


> Shanghai comes up way too fast, because we tested after the race on monday and the times were great. We packed up, flew home on Tuesday, and I *passed out* in my apartment just around midnight.


----------



## herrkeinname

Meine Vorschläge wären:

abkippen, umsacken, am Ende sein


----------



## Kajjo

_"Gestern nacht habe ich bis zur Bewußtlosigkeit gesoffen/getrunken."
"Gestern nacht habe ich gesoffen, bis ich umgekippt bin."
_
Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Starry, in my experience, "to pass out" does mean to lose consciousness.  If someone uses it when they didn't actually pass out, then I can only assume they're exaggerating.


----------



## Acrolect

But the exaggeration, if used consistently, may be leading (or may already have led) to a figurative extension of the original meaning (in the sense of 'reaching a state comparable to losing consciousness'). This probably has happened to German _Besinnungslosigkeit_, which is primarily used in this figurative sense, esp. in the phrase _bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit _(which also collocates quite well with _sich betrinken_) today.


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> But the exaggeration, if used consistently, may be leading (or may already have led) to a figurative extension of the original meaning (in the sense of 'reaching a state comparable to losing consciousness'). This probably has happened to German _Besinnungslosigkeit_, which is primarily used in this figurative sense, esp. in the phrase _bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit _(which also collocates quite well with _sich betrinken_) today.


In my experience "pass out" means "lose consciousness".

There are a lot of terms used for getting so drunk that you don't remember parts of what went on "the night before".

I got so hammered/wasted/plastered/s***-faced (etc.) last night that I don't remember what I did or said BEFORE I _passed out_.

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Henryk said:


> Mir ist so etwas noch nicht passiert.


 

Verstehe, Generation pepsi. 
Im Ernst, wir austauschen zwei Begriffe. Gewiss, ist „to pass out“ „to lose consciousness”, aber im Zusammenheit mit Trinken, ist es klar, dass es um Shalfumfallen geht. Wenn man Bewusstsein verliert, ruft man den Arzt und versucht ihn zu sich zu bringen, aber wenn man als Konsequenzen des Trinkenes einschläft, mussen wir nicht besorgt werden. 

Ich habe auf die Wendung vor ein paar Monaten in eine PM getroffen. Der Mann musste meinen Puplic Profile bemerkt haben und etwa Folgendes geschieben:
I visited Russia some years ago and made a lot of acquaintances there. They were nice guys. We drank vodka till we passed out, we didn’t talk much about grammar. 

Übrigens, was glaubt ihr von _Ich betrank mich bis zum Aus_?


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Im Ernst, wir austauschen zwei Begriffe. Gewiss, ist „to pass out“ „to lose consciousness”, aber im Zusammenheit mit Trinken, ist es klar, dass es um Shalfumfallen geht. Wenn man Bewusstsein verliert, ruft man den Arzt und versucht ihn zu sich zu bringen, aber wenn man als Konsequenzen des Trinkenes einschläft, mussen wir nicht besorgt werden.


Genau Dec-Sev 

Ich denke Acrolect hat mit der semantischen Erweiterung der Ursprungsphrase den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Die Phrase lässt sich übrigens nicht nur im Bezug auf Alkoholkonsum ausweiten: 



> I have visions of her naked nicely toned body. I remember going down on her and fumbling with condoms and sloppy sex until we passed out.


 
Ich denke auch in diesem Fall wird niemand einen Arzt rufen müssen 



dec-sev said:


> I visited Russia some years ago and made a lot of acquaintances there. They were nice guys. We drank vodka till we passed out, we didn’t talk much about grammar.


jajaja, stereotypes about Russia 




dec-sev said:


> Übrigens, was glaubt ihr von _Ich betrank mich bis zum Aus_?


Mmmh, würde ich verstehen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man es auf Deutsch sagen kann.


----------

